# Realtek wireless driver for Windows 2008 R2 enterprise server



## freespirited17 (May 24, 2013)

Hi All

I recently installed Windows server 2008 R2 enterprise on my personal laptop on a 40 GB drive.On the rest of disk space, I have Win 7 homepremiuim installed and has secure Wifi internet connectivity. Now, I am trying to connect the wifi on my server, but its just not showing anything. I downloaded driver Realtek RTL8191se Wireless LAN 802.11n in HomePremium and ran it on server disk partition. So, my device manager is showing up to date however its still not connecting the wifi and saying that there is a problem with wireless adapter. I am totally cluless...please help!!!


----------



## UserSupport_Pro (Oct 5, 2012)

You have to enable the wireless feature on your server

http://www.windows-noob.com/forums/...ow-to-enable-wireless-in-windows-server-2008/


----------

